# Calcium Carbonate



## Dia25 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey all,
Does anyone have a link to buy calcium carbonate tablets? I cant find any that dont contain magnesium and Ive been told to avoid that like the plague!
Also, any great success stories taking calcium for D? Just another thing on my long list of remedies to try 
Thanks!


----------



## Dia25 (Jun 18, 2016)

Should say, ideally a UK seller!


----------



## Vic Murillo (Aug 14, 2018)

i just bought caltrate 600 d , havent started them yet. currently trying another method, but they told me the pink ones dont have magnesium, do they?


----------



## Dia25 (Jun 18, 2016)

Well I think 99% of all supplements contain a small amount of magnesium stearate as some kind of binding agent I think. But Im trying (and failing) to find calcium carbonate without it. Im told most times its such a small amount it shouldnt make a difference but Id still rather it wasnt in there! Id be interested to hear how you get on with that one though


----------



## gramx3 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello Dia25,

I take calcium carbonate for IBS-D and know that it helps me. It is not a cure-all but it helps. I take the Walmart brand (Spring Valley) and it costs me about 2 cents each (USD).

You are correct that calcium with magnesium is not good for IBS-D, but that type has A LOT of added magnesium, up to 400 mg. "Magnesium stearate" found in many pharmaceutical tablets is minute and is used in production to improve the consistency of the tablets.

The Walmart Spring Valley calcium tablets are coated which makes them so much easier to swallow. I take 2 of the 600 mg tablets per day, one in the a.m. and one in the p.m., with meals.

I don't think Walmart products are available in the UK, but here is a link to a similar product from Puritan's Pride. Their website says they ship internationally. Good Luck!

https://www.puritan.com/calcium-supplements-001/calcium-carbonate-600-mg-004223

Gramx3


----------



## mb83 (Feb 18, 2014)

35/female, diagnosed with IBS D in 2014. This year has been the worst. I've tried numerous prescriptions and over the counter meds. The only reliable thing I've used is Imodium, but I only take that after I've had a bad trip to the potty. For the last few months I've had to take it almost daily.

I first read about Calcium carbonate for IBS D in here a few weeks ago. Figured what the hell, worth a try. I bought a generic brand from the local pharmacy (I live in Michigan) and started taking half a pill before bed with my multivitamin and vitamin D supplement. The first week I definitely saw improvement but I thought it might just be a fluke. Now that its officially been two weeks, I can say that I really do think this treatment is working for me. I haven't needed to take Imodium every day. All of my #2s this week have been solid and healthy with no mess or foul smell. I honestly can't remember the last time I had such a good week with my IBS, but it's probably been at least a year if not longer. I haven't made any changes to my lifestyle or diet or anything else. The only issue I've had which may or may not be related to the calcium is that I've been super gassy almost every day for the last week or so. Honestly though, I would gladly deal with gas all day than the dreaded D!


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

3 months with 600mg caltrate. One per day (half lunch. half dinner). IBS-D not cured but much better.

Just remember to CHECK the calcium levels with a blood exam. Mine is a bit on the high side, so I'll try only half tablet per day for some time.

Also replaced Immodium with Smecta (Diosmectite), which is better for my bowel with no rebound effects.


----------



## Wolfgrl (Feb 17, 2017)

I have been taking Caltrate 600 for about a year. If you use the pink bottle, it does not contain magnesium. It has worked wonders for me. Was taking lamotil almost every other day. Have not taken lamotil in over 6 months. I need to take it with every meal so I take 3 tablets per day. Might seem high to take that much, but it is much better than IBS attacks. Recently, I started having increased problems with the need to go to the bathroom. Not really Diarrhea, but not solid BMs either. I am wondering if your body can get used to the calcium and it becomes less effective. Another problem that can develop occurs after the calcium starts working and you no longer have to continually run to the bathroom. You can begin to think that your IBS is under control and you can start eating foods that you normally wouldn't think of eating.


----------



## Mypeanut (Mar 4, 2019)

I bought calcium carbonate at Walmart tums brand that contains no magnisium I have been taking one before I eat and cutting down on Imodium also I have been eating bland food as my ibs was so bad the last few weeks in the last 4 day I have not had gas or heartburn ( which was so bad) my ibs is so much better and my stools are solid Im hoping this change will stay Im 51 and have had ibs for years . Thank you for all the support on here it does make a difference


----------

